# victory arrows



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Do a search on here and you'll find plenty of support for Victory arrows. Gold Tips are definately great arrows and I shot X-Cutters for 3-D all last year. I switched to the Victory X-Ringer HV 350's this year though and dropped 50 grains of arrow weight which gave me roughly 20 fps more speed. I've been shooting the X-Ringers for months now and have no complaints at all!! I also recently got the X-Killers for Vegas shooting and they are working wonderfully as well!! -Chris


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Victory VForce HV V3*

I have been shooting my Victory arrows for about 3 weeks now. I was a little leary after reading a lot of negative posts, but I am really pleased with them so far. Shot my first 3D round today without any issues despite slapping arrows several times with the people in my foursome.


----------



## Burgess65 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah im looking for the x ringer hv's. hopefully i hear more good reviews! i had them previously recommened to me. Personally, this may sound kind off but initially, it seemed kinda hard to step away from your mainstream brands such as gold tip, carbon fury etc. and go to victory. but im all ears for good insight on victory!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was also a long time gold tip shooter... I now shoot victory and love them.. I have never had any trouble... I;m a Victory dealer now so let me know if I can help you out...

Tim


----------



## Burgess65 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks man! just out of curosity, what are the benefits other than increased velocity for going with some x ringer hv's versus the normal x ringers? i think i want some x ringer hv's because that extra fps on my maxxis 35 at 55#. I'm hoping that would make it shoot a bit flatter than my old gold tips.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

correct me if im wrong here but didnt the company which now produces victory make gold tips for a while? both are great arrows the real plus is victory make a small diam arrow which can be used for fita ,and gold tip only caters to the 3d indoor target and hunting group, with no small arrow,i like shooting distance so the nanno force is a great choice for those who dont want to spend a lot and have a very easy arrow to tune


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have been shooting victory for 2 years with no trouble. I shoot the xringer hv & love them. I hunt with vforce with no trouble either. If you have any questions let me know or get in touch with veroshooter.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

I absolutely love my Victory's!!! no problems what so ever! the only down side i ever saw was that when i had some x ringer HV's v5 they were brittle... they broke if i hit anyhting with them... but other than that they are awesome and VERY durable


----------

